# hello I'm new and i want to buy a car!



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

And as my first act as a noob i would like to ask anybody if they know of a good condition 91-94 SE R for sale. I was looking at one on ebay but then the guy cancelled the auction.  
soo I continue my search!!
any help would be greatly appreciated!
monkey-


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

try www.sr20deforum.com if you want se-r i think i seen a few of them on there for sale.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

nissan purchase

an se-r is hard to come by at least used. depending on how much money and time you want to invest you may look into a 240z thru the 280zx, also for se-r fun look into a late mode 240sx and put the guys at heavythrottle.com to use. The import silvia engines at a reasonable price if i remember right from $1500 to $4500 for the full blown s-15 engine with 250hp. if nothing else get a dirt cheap regular sentra and swap engines. The cost should be close to balancing out.


----------

